

Ask HN: Best tips for finding a cofounder? - still_a_googler

I currently work for Google, which is a nice enough company, but there are enough signs of change that I'm beginning to plan my next move. I've wanted to work for myself and build something awesome for quite a while now, and after saving my Google bonuses, I think I have the runway I need to do it.<p>Just one problem: I don't know anyone interested in being my partner on this. I know from my own experience that I work better with someone to work with and bounce ideas off of, someone who's just as invested in the project as I am. I've read pg's essays; they tend to suggest finding someone while you're in grad school. I went to a crappy state college and dropped out before I got my bachelor's. I don't regret that -- heck, look where I am right now -- but it does mean grad school isn't in the cards.<p>So what would you suggest for finding like-minded people? I live in San Francisco and work in Mountain View. I've gone to a few "cofounder meetups" but typically just find your stereotypical "idea guys". I don't need to find someone right now; I'm just trying to set things up so by the winter 2013 cycle, I'll know who my cofounder is.
======
throwaway416
Didn't see contact info in your profile. Shoot me a message: ted@northtap.com

